# Not good Weight loss on DNP, Helps me



## pumperalbo (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello boys

I've been on dnp, crystal of TM for 16 days now, the DNP is very good, I'm at 2000 calories and I lost only 1.1kg, what do you think my metabolism fell asleep?

weigh 89kg at the moment, I have never had that on dnp,

I'm supposed to raise the calories to 2500, which I'm only starting to gain is clear, but I can not keep the calories down even further

According to fitbit clock yesterday I had 3400 calories with 1h crosstrainer

I usually do every day bike or crosstrainer 45min-1h on dnp and in the evening weight training

what do you think I should turn the calories on 2500 first? my metabolism is probably asleep despite dnp

or does anyone know something better? I'm pretty depressed right now, all the side effects and so few results

I lost about 4cm on hip at hip 2.5 cm

thanks for helps


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift (Feb 18, 2018)

from what i understand the scale is not accurate while on dnp, a lot of it is waterweight. once your off dnp for about a week then weigh yourself


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 18, 2018)

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> from what i understand the scale is not accurate while on dnp, a lot of it is waterweight. once your off dnp for about a week then weigh yourself



yes, I understand so far

at my last DNP cure I lost 0.5-1kg a day at 500mg, strangely enough this time very little, today I have the calories increased to 4000 starting tomorrow I go down again

250mg then 3 weeks hope I lose weight so every day on the scales

Water weight is usually max 3kg always been with me and loud Internet users who took dnp

i think i go morning to 2500 calories or 2000 and lower carbs, eventually carbs makes all day another water retention or so i dont know

i have friday dexa scan, my last scan was 22,7% i hope i was 18% i see it


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 21, 2018)

You said your last was 500


What aBout now?


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 21, 2018)

Today weight 87.6kg i lost weight


1800 Calories - Carbs 30 Gramm - 30 Gramm Fat - Rest Protein

is very good work for me - i have daily 1000-1500 Defizit thats perfect- i will use HighSpeedDiät my Bodyfat i see Friday with Dexa Scan my last was 22,7%

my dose is 250mg DNP Crystal from TM , very quality good stuff crazy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Today weight 87.6kg i lost weight
> 
> 
> 1800 Calories - Carbs 30 Gramm - 30 Gramm Fat - Rest Protein
> ...



That diet sounds awful. 30g fat is all you are eating all day?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2018)

Hang on. It takes 1800 calories AND dnp for you to lose weight? 

Are you 4 feet tall? Do you lift or possess muscle?

This seems awfully extreme.


----------



## mrmichael (Feb 22, 2018)

I ran 500mg DNP for about 4 weeks and ate 1500 cals, Mostly 250g+ protein in the mixture.
Lifted for about 1.5-2H and did about 10-30 minutes of cardio each day. Rest Days once a week and I'd do 1 hour of cardio all on step master high intensity.

3 weeks the ECA kept me going during workouts, but I still had to drag my self to the gym to get off the bed and only wanted to sleep. 4th week when ECA ran out, that was total hell and I had issues breathing proper. 

Lost about 20 something lbs in that time. 

I don't know if I'd do it again at 500, maybe just 250 long term and cut for 2-3 months max with extra cardio. I hear a lot of bigger guys don't go above 250 and would rather stack in ECA and clen together with it because DNP sides past 250 really wreck your energy to do anything.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 22, 2018)

^^^ Put some damn pants on son! Aint nobody want to see that ^^^


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 22, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> That diet sounds awful. 30g fat is all you are eating all day?





The HighSpeed Diät is a Time Diät can make maximum 8 Weeks, is for Boys with High Bodyfat so i have on 91kg with DexaScan 22,7% today i weight 86.8kg my next DexaScan is Morning so i can write the Results her.

I know 30g fat daily is low, and 30gramm carbs,  i make a easy refeed day all week with 300gramm carbs, i use only fats from omega3 and another.

My goal is to get 15%, then of course I will make another diet with more fat and more carbs, that's just a short diet I do not have much muscle, you lose muscle under 15% then you have to approach slower so my goal is first to get rid of the fat and I think I have to come to about 84kg or 80kg

i feel me good i have little heats on dnp cycle with 30gramm carbs


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 22, 2018)

will provide better pictures after the cycle make almost every day photos

that's why short diets have high deficit lots of muscle I do not have to lose since I have none right


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 23, 2018)

My Dexa Scan Today is 21,5% so i have lost in 2 Weeks 1,2% Bodyfat  thats good

i hope i go with dnp and diet on 15% in 6 weeks low cycles dnp 250mg


----------



## automatondan (Feb 23, 2018)

Looking at that pic, why dont you try to put some muscle on for a couple years first...? You already look skinny... if you add some muscle it will help with the ascetics you are going for...


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 23, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Looking at that pic, why dont you try to put some muscle on for a couple years first...? You already look skinny... if you add some muscle it will help with the ascetics you are going for...




I do strength training 4x a week and cardio normally

The problem is I have too high body fat still, I can build so bad with 21.5% now muscles then I'm at 25-30% sometime

my goal is to get 12% first then build up clean


----------



## automatondan (Feb 23, 2018)

Gotcha, ok. Makes sense.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 24, 2018)

Today is my weight 86,4kg , very nice i hope is going work more

i coming easy on 80kg in 2-3 weeks

not warm with 30-50gramm carbs daily


----------



## Ezio231 (Feb 25, 2018)

my weight start dropping rapidly after the 20th day of my dnp cycle, around 0.8kg per day on my first cycle, and i am running 200mg per day 2200 calories, with around 40gram carbs


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 25, 2018)

Ezio231 said:


> my weight start dropping rapidly after the 20th day of my dnp cycle, around 0.8kg per day on my first cycle, and i am running 200mg per day 2200 calories, with around 40gram carbs




Great, I'm happy for you

Yesterday I had a small cheat meal slip weight today 87.1kg

but half as wild as life goes on

back to 1500 calories a day - make the high protein diet is also called high speed diet

until now no muscle loss but the fat melts very well all say wow how did you do that


----------



## pumperalbo (Mar 2, 2018)

what can you do if you lose weight on dnp every day, but the body fat percentage stays almost the same?

increase calories? or what can something like that lie?

I lose weight according to my last dexa scan 4kg loss but only 1.2% body fat loss, that's not the goal, what could that be?


----------

